# Gourmet - seriously impressed



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I went on-line on Wednesday and visited the Gourmet Egypt website.
created an order and asked for deliver between 10 and 3 today (Friday).

within 1/2 an hour a English speaking (Aus/NZ/Can/USA origin) guy phoned me up and said 1 item was not available but everything else was. Could I specify a more detailed time so I said between 10and 11am.

Today at 9.56am a well dressed guy turned up in a nice new clean truck and delivered my order.:clap2::clap2:

Perfect service indeed.:first:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i know, they're great


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have tried their meat (great) but never actually ordered from them. I may do now, hearing about the good service. 

@Lanason, what's the delivery charge to Rehab?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I have tried their meat (great) but never actually ordered from them. I may do now, hearing about the good service.
> 
> @Lanason, what's the delivery charge to Rehab?


9LE


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> 9LE


nice! Thank you


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

What impressed me more is that when I priced there Aussie meat against Carre four local stuff per Kg, they were cheaper!


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

I was there yesterday and there seems to be a shortage of supply. They only had unfrozen minced meat (burgers, kofta etc.) but no steaks. Some rumours say that their shipment is held by the health authorities and that they are close to go bankrupt. Does anybody know more?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't know about the shortages but will keep ears open

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

They have good sales, I'm always getting sms updates on my phone. Their frozen Italian pizzas are really good.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

JochenvW said:


> I was there yesterday and there seems to be a shortage of supply. They only had unfrozen minced meat (burgers, kofta etc.) but no steaks. Some rumours say that their shipment is held by the health authorities and that they are close to go bankrupt. Does anybody know more?


 Yup, same thing! Was a bit disappointed...No fresh Aussie steaks. Had to settle for frozen US chops which were not so great. Something tells me they are not doing too great. Lately a lot of the stuff I used to get there is no longer available. A great pity! The concept is a good one.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

They told a friend on the phone today, that their shipment is not getting through customs in Alexandria


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You might find something that sets a new standard in 'delicious' for you on sale (10-30%) at Gourmet Egypt - celebrating their fourth birthday!


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

I was there on Friday and now they only sell Egyptian Beef. No filet. I bought some burgers and the taste was as good as the Aussi Beef.

BTW: why don't you see and filet at Egyptian butches or supermarkets? Where does it go? Even Egyptian cows have filet, don't they?!?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

JochenvW said:


> I was there on Friday and now they only sell Egyptian Beef. No filet. I bought some burgers and the taste was as good as the Aussi Beef.
> 
> BTW: why don't you see and filet at Egyptian butches or supermarkets? Where does it go? Even Egyptian cows have filet, don't they?!?


Wow I just checked the website and they're all out of imported beef. That sucks. We have a little bit left in the freezer, guess we'll have to ration it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JochenvW said:


> I was there on Friday and now they only sell Egyptian Beef. No filet. I bought some burgers and the taste was as good as the Aussi Beef.
> 
> BTW: why don't you see and filet at Egyptian butches or supermarkets? Where does it go? Even Egyptian cows have filet, don't they?!?




You can get fillet from Egyptian butchers.. but you have to buy the whole one


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I called into the Zamalek store yesterday.. nothing but Egyptian meat which is defeating the point of shopping at Gourmet. I must add the meat did look like it had been butchered nicely, no huge chunks of fat on the diced beef.

I am still not buying it


----------

